

Sublime Text 2 Plugin: Opens python module source files on sys.path - tidykiwi
https://github.com/SublimeText/PythonOpenModule

======
mtrn
From my bashrc:

    
    
        # http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2010/04/22/locating-source-any-python-module/
        cdp () {
            cd "$(python -c "import os.path as _, ${1}; \
                print _.dirname(_.realpath(${1}.__file__[:-1]))"
            )"
        }
    

To go to e.g. the orm of sqla, I just type:

    
    
        $ cdp sqlalchemy.orm

